# Berkeley Mini Summer Frolic 2011 - Sunday, Aug 7 2011



## Vincents (Jul 3, 2011)

Warmup for US Nats. LOW STRESS Competition. Norcal cuber hangout. Whatever you want to call it. It's an excuse to see awesome people.

Sundresses optional but recommended. Especially for Jeremy.

http://www.cubingusa.com/berkeleysummer2011/index.php


----------



## Vincents (Jul 29, 2011)

Note: Registration closes this weekend. Smallest/most relaxed Berkeley competition ever! (We also don't have the staff to run a larger competition. It's summer.)


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 29, 2011)

yay ill try to see if i can come


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Please do 4x4 and 5x5! If you need help with scrambling or judging I'd be happy to help for those cubes.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I'm going.

EDIT: WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN TO ME?

EDIT 2: I MIGHT BE GOING.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2011)

I went. It was awesome. =3

Did you know...
...that this was the second competition Aaron, Nathaniel, Ryan, and I had been to, all together, since November 2009?
...that this was the second competition Aaron, Nathaniel, Ryan, and I had been to since my VERY FIRST competition?
...that buying a load of Skewbs literally pays off?
…that Jeremy didn't wear a sundress? L
…that each of the first three solves in 3x3 round 1 beat my previous comp pb of 14.94 (in which I was tied to Chris Bird)?
…that I beat it again in finals (11.94)?
…that in round 1, I got a 14.46 average, smashing my previous 16.21 average?
…that round 2 sucked balls (with an 18.57 average)?
…that I got a 15.88 average in 3x3 final?
…that I was given the decision to either run a 2x2 final and a huge 3x3 final, or have SpeedBLD, TeamBLD, and Skewb with a small 3x3 final?
…that I chose the former, for the sake of the people?
…that I chose the former also for the sake of getting a headstart on Skewb?
…that Mitch is actually pretty damn good at Skewb with Chris Bird's method?
…that OMG WESTON'S HERE?
…that second scramble of 3x3 finals had ¾ cross?
…that I inspected the first two pairs in inspection on it?
…that I failed on it, but still got an 11.94?
…that it could have been sub-10?
…that the first scramble in BLD had three 2-cycles of corners?
…that Nathaniel isn't familiar with 'anticlockwise'?
…that I seriously need to try 2x2?
…that what I thought was a GuHong is actually a LinYun?
…that I have Skewb scrambles that can be used later? (ATTN: Lucas/Vincent)
…that the gas-assisted cube is REALLY HEAVY?
…that I won the first mystery event?
…that the first mystery event was "Expand and simplify (x-a)(x-b)(x-c)…(x-z)"?
…that Devin got the joke shortly after I did?
…that I would've won the linear FMC mystery event with 36 moves if I hadn't miswritten two moves?
…that I didn't know you could use rotations in FMC solutions?
…that five minutes is WAYYY too short of time for a good FMC solution?
…that I got a PLL skip on the FMC, which explains the 36 moves?
…that TeamBLD is very fun, no matter the circumstance?
…that saying "Assume the position" should be an official regulation when in the event of TeamBLD solving?
…that piggyback TeamBLD is so exhausting but fun as hell?
…that 



?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

> that I was given the decision to either run a 2x2 final and a huge 3x3 final, or have SpeedBLD, TeamBLD, and Skewb with a small 3x3 final?
> I chose the former


Are you serious? That's a horrible decision IMO. :3


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you serious? That's a horrible decision IMO. :3


 
I did it for the Skewb advantage. Also, TeamBLD can take a LOOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone lose a 4x4?


----------

